# Myriophyllum brasiliensis



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Myriophyllum brasiliensis.

Die Pflanze ist bei mir im Teich 50cm tief unter Wasser. Die Pflanze wuchs schön und recht zügig bis zur Wasseroberfläche. Es waren auch immer Luftbläschen zu sehen - eigendlich meiner Meinung alles perfekt.

Nun ist die Pflanze seit ein paar Tagen mit den Trieben an der Wasseroberfläche da stirbt der Trieb unten ab bzw. ist braun, die Triebe scheinen zu verfaulen und die Triebspitzen treiben teils auf dem Wasser herum und verkümmern.

Substrat ist Sand... was läuft da falsch?

Kann ich noch was daran ändern oder ist die Pflanze hinnüber?


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

Servus

Ist zwar schon "Ewig" her ...


 
Aber habe das auch so ähnlich in Erinnerung ... sobald sie an der Oberfläche ist, sterben die "Blätter" unter Wasser ab, der Stängel verfärbt sich ... soweit stimmen wir überein ... aber aufgelöst hat sich die Pflanze bei mir nicht ....

Sind __ Schnecken am Stängel


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

__ Schnecken sind keine sichtbar - ausschließen kann ich es nicht.

Es schaut halt sehr dumm aus wenn oben 5cm grün sind und dann kommt 45cm ein dünnes braunes etwas. Vor allem wächst der Trieb scheinbar nicht mehr weiter seitdem er an der Oberfläche ist ???


----------



## Limnos (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

Hi

Du könntest die Pflanze randnah am besten an der Südseite einsetzen. Dann wachsen die Triebe kräftig waagerecht an Land weiter. Zumindest bei mir habe ich das beobachtet. Ich denke mal, die Pflanze gibt ihre unteren Blätter auf, weil sie verglichen mit den über Wasser wachsenden wesentlich weniger Licht bekommen. Rückzug auf rentable Bereiche!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

Hi Pyro,

die rotstieligen als Myriophyllum brasilensis verkauften Tausendblätter sind nichts weiteres als männliche Exemplare von Myriophyllum aquaticum (__ Papageienfeder). So weit wie die weiblichen grünstieligen Exemplare treiben die sich nicht an der Wasseroberfläche umher. Bei mir werden die "Schwimmtriebe nur 5-10cm lang

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

Von anfänglich gut 20 Trieben sind am ursprünglichen Ort nur noch 3-4 ... alle anderen treiben im Teich bzw. sind verschwunden.

Ich habe heute abend einen Trieb aus dem Wasser gefischt und fotografiert.


Man sieht deutlich die Spitze des Triebs - 2-3 cm grün, dann nichts und unten abgefault...


Ich konnte noch 2 weitere Triebspitzen herausfischen die habe ich nun mal ins Wasser des Nährstoffreichen Ufergrabens geworfen. Ansonsten ist eigendlich schon nix mehr da das ich umpflanzen könnte... leider...


----------



## Limnos (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

HI

Danke für den Hinweis, dass es sich bei den rotstieligen um männliche Pflanzen handelt. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren, als ich solche bekam, gedacht, es handele sich um eine andere Art. Mit dem Irrtum war ich aber nicht alleine: die rotstieligen wurden früher als M. elatinoides geführt.
Im Übrigen ist M. brasiliense das veraltete Synonym für M. aquaticum.

MfG.
Wolfang


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

Servus Jürgen,


> Ich konnte noch 2 weitere Triebspitzen herausfischen die habe ich nun mal ins Wasser des Nährstoffreichen Ufergrabens geworfen


das war auf alle Fälle gut, ich habe auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht dass manche Pflanzen
im Teich eher kümmern und im Ufergraben richtig wuchern, ich denke im Ufergraben werden sie
sich schon besser entwickeln.
LG Markus


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

Hei, beim Dehner hatten sie beide Arten letzte Woche und auch genauso benannt...
Meine Schwester hat den rotstieligen, der ist auch Winterhart...kann sogar einfrieren...
Mein Grüner ist nicht winterhart...
Der von meiner Schwester ist von alleine wieder gekommen und wächst wunderschön und kräftig..wobei mein grüner größer wird...und auch immer blüht...
Also definitiv das Gleiche stimmt nicht...Männlich/ weiblich könnt ich mir aber vorstellen...
Werde das Diesjahr mal genau beobachten...

Ja, das machen viele Wasserpflanzen das sie die Unterwasserblätter aufgeben, wenn sie an die Luft kommen...das liegt wohl auch daran, da sie es semiemers einfach leichter haben...mehr LIcht, mehr Co², wärmer...Es ist einfach uninteressant die Unterwasserblätter zu behalten...
VG Monika


----------



## pyro (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

Ich glaube, das ich eine Pflanzenart weniger im Teich habe. Zumindest habe ich heute abend gar nix mehr von derm Gewächs gesehen.
Somit die erste Pflanzenenttäuschung.


----------



## pyro (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

Gaanz komisch dieses Kraut...

Laut den "technischen Daten" wächst dieses __ Tausendblatt Unterwasser in einer Tiefe zwischen 20 und 80 cm.

Ich habe es auf ca. 50cm angebaut... von der Pflanze am ursprünglichen Standort ist nichts mehr vorhanden statt dessen stelle ich nun fest das am Ufer und im Ufergraben ÜBER der Wasseroberfläche jetzt ganz kleine Pflanzen davon wachsen.... ???


----------



## pema (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Myriophyllum brasiliensis*

Hallo Pyro,
da hast du recht - seltsame Pflanze. 
Ich hatte sie letztes Jahr auf -40cm stehen. Ist super gewachsen. Im Frühling waren nur noch mickerige Strünke zu sehen, also hab ich den Topf hochgeholt und das Ganze abgeschnitten. Da ich aber nichts wegwerfen mag habe ich die abgeschnittenen Reste einfach in den Teich geworfen. Nach ein paar Tagen waren sie verschwunden
Was sehe ich gestern...da kämpft sich was durch meine Fadenalgen Richtung Licht: die Stiele haben wieder ausgetrieben und wachsen weiter,ganz ohne Substrat. Und sie sehen teilweise schon richtig gut aus
petra


----------

